# Help with GT



## lawnman tx (Nov 25, 2004)

I am going to Home D on sat. looking at the JD in stock. What is the differences that they sell and the JD dealers. Dealer are to high for me.I have always wanted a JD


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

From what I understand HD only sells the "L" and "G" while the dealer sells all models.

I think it's more important to find the machine that fits your needs rather than a lessor one with the name you want. Have you considered a used JD? Might be the way to get the tractor you really want at close to the price of the new one that really isn't right for you!


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I kinda agree with sixchows. I have 3 Deeres, and the only one I bought new was back in 1979 (still have it). You might be able to find a 2 or 3 year old machine with more features, and attachments than a new "L" tractor will cost. As for what the difference is between Home Depot and a dealer, they both sell the "L" series and G110 for the same price. If you want a more deluxe model, then you have to go to a dealer.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

First, I'd like to make up for my bad manners before and take this moment to welcome you to the forum! I noticed you posted in another thread that you were interested in getting a tractor that could use a Johnny bucket. I don't see the Deere "L" series being listed on the Johnny Bucket site as being able to use the bucket. That would leave the G110 as the only Home Depot Deere able to use the Johnny bucket. Is this still something you are gonna need? And how big a lawn are you looking at? I'm guessing that in Texas, there isn't too much snow to worry about, so are there other jobs that this tractor will need to do?


----------



## Inspector 71 (Jan 14, 2005)

Hello,
My first post on this forum but I am not new to JD lawn and garden tractors. First, you need to be aware of the difference between Lawn Tractors and Garden Tractors. Home Depot does not sell any Garden Tractors. HD sells the JD "L" series Lawn Tractors only. The HD Lawn tractors, also refered to as "Box Store Tractors" are desighed to compete with the lawn tractors and entry level Garden tractors such as Craftsman sold by Sears.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome Inspector 71:friends: glad to have you aboard. Nice looking JD you have their what model is it:question:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Inspector 71 _
> *Hello,
> My first post on this forum but I am not new to JD lawn and garden tractors. First, you need to be aware of the difference between Lawn Tractors and Garden Tractors. Home Depot does not sell any Garden Tractors. HD sells the JD "L" series Lawn Tractors only. The HD Lawn tractors, also refered to as "Box Store Tractors" are desighed to compete with the lawn tractors and entry level Garden tractors such as Craftsman sold by Sears. *


Welcome to the forum Inspector 71:hello: 

Oh contrare...Home Depot does indeed sell the "G" model right next to the "L" models...You can get it complete with sleeve hitch and ground engaging attachments.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lawnman tx _
> *I am going to Home D on sat. looking at the JD in stock. What is the differences that they sell and the JD dealers. Dealer are to high for me.I have always wanted a JD *


The L-series tractors sold at Home Depot and the dealer are exactly the same and are priced exactly the same so HD and the dealers cannot undercut each other. The G-series tractors are also price the same and are the same garden tractors. The dealers have a more extensive range of lawn and garden tractors such as the LT-series, The LX series and then the garden tractors GT, GX, andthe X seies plus a interesting zero turn tractor call the SST-series. I have a 2003 L-120 lawn tractor and it handles the rough 2 and half acres that I mow with amazing results. There is nothing wrong with these tractors and they are more budget priced from JD. Prices on the new ones this are are inceasing about a $100.00 from last years prices on the L-series so try and get a left over 2004 if you can find them. On the Larger L-120 JD did get a incease of 2 HP on the Briggs and Stratton engine. Oh BTW welcome to Tractor Forum.


----------



## Inspector 71 (Jan 14, 2005)

Thanks everyone, I just happened on this fourm and I like it here. I think I will stay around for awhile.

Jody, my tractor is a 1996 model 345 with a custom electric sleeve hitch of my own design. Are we allowed to post pictures?

Michael, I have never seen a "G" model tractor at our local HD even in the early spring when they are stocking up that dept. I even asked the guy in that department and he did not think they could order one. Of course he also did not know he could order Btinley attachments either so go figure.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

The "G" model are not stocked at all the HD and the ones they do receive are 1 or 2 at a time and might be sold out when you look. My local HD is a new store and has a very limited selection of any lawn and garden tractors but I expect that it will change quickly as the first couple weeks of March is the normal seasonal start of sales for the year here. There are some changes for the L-series for 2005, the Kohler engine in the L110 is being replaced by the 20 HP Briggs and Stratton V-twin and called the L111, The 20 HP L-120 is going to a Briggs and Stratton 22 HP engine and a $100.00 price increase, The L118 is now going to a permanent part of the Line with the 22 HP engine from the L-120 and a 42 inch deck and manual pto, The L-100 and L-130 are to remain the same except for a $100.00 incease in the price of the L-130.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

All the HD stores can get them, just a special order and its early enough in the season....Another reason to find a good JD dealer
is they have used machines (or access to them). You might be able to find a great machine for less than you would expect to pay new...

Ducati


----------



## Inspector 71 (Jan 14, 2005)

The other alternative is to look on eBay. There are quite a few late model garden tractors listed for about the same as a new lawn tractor will cost. If you look carefuly you can find good ones that have been cared for with low hours.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Yes Inspector you are allowed to post pictures you can post them by using the browse button or with a host. Here is a link that may help you.

How to post pictures


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lawnman tx _
> *I am going to Home D on sat. looking at the JD in stock.
> 1* What is the differences that they sell and the JD dealers. 2*Dealers are to high for me.
> 3*I have always wanted a JD *


1*Dealers sell the same tractors as Home D but HD don't sell the same tractors as dealers do.
At HD they're assembled by a pimply faced part time kid with no training.
If you buy at HD you're on your own because there is no service after the sale there.
The JDs at HD are low end entry level lawn tractors.
There is no opportunity to move up to a better grade higher quality better built lawn tractor or garden tractor because the low end entry level is all they have to offer whereas the Dealer also offers the better built higher quality lawn tractors and garden tractors.
Buy it at the dealer where it's assembled by trained mechanics and the dealer services what he sells.
2* Don't see how that can be since both HD and the dealers sell the same tractors for the same price.
3*The JDs at HD are not representative of what you picture in your mind as a JD
They may look like a JD but they aren't like the JD you have in mind.


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

they have a nice polyurethane or polyurea or somethink coat that is very flexible. Thats alll I know that is nice about them. HD and Lowes supplies them and orders them as low priced as possible. I like the rollers on the back of any JD but i think and old JD should last quite a while


----------

